# Homemade coaxial dial indicator.



## kd0afk (Apr 4, 2015)

Finished it yesterday and it works fairly well. 

View attachment 1428166480066.jpg


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 4, 2015)

Great project. Great idea


----------



## AussieJimG (Apr 4, 2015)

Well done. Looks just like a bought one.

Jim


----------



## SmithDoor (Apr 5, 2015)

Good job looks great

Dave



kd0afk said:


> Finished it yesterday and it works fairly well.


----------

